# What is the gay agenda?



## Ravi (May 6, 2009)

I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.

I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.


----------



## Sinatra (May 6, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.




TO DANCE!!!!!


----------



## auditor0007 (May 6, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



Interesting question.  Most gays will say that their agenda is just to be treated equally and fairly in society as every non-gay supposedly is.  The problem for a lot of us is that many of them actually go well beyond this, wanting us not only to accept their way of life but to celebrate it with open arms and as if their way of life is just as normal as anyone else.  

Well, their way of life is not normal to everyone else.  It is for them, but not for the rest of society, and the rest of society is not comfortable with many of the things they do in public, and I personally don't believe it should be expected of the rest of society to openly celebrate their gayness.  Personally, I'm not happy for a gay person's gayness, but I do accept it and believe they should not be discriminated against.


----------



## jgbkab (May 6, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



What do gays do in public?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (May 6, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



Equality and equal protection under the law.  Period.

Social acceptance, most homosexuals understand, is not something that can be legislated, forced by legal precedent, or even advertised for.  It comes and it goes.  Just look at the hippies: it was cool in the 60s, sad in the 70s, old in the 80s, almost extinct in the 90s, and cool again in the new millenium.  I just paid $115 for a ticket to the Dead!  It was a hell of a lot cheaper 40 years ago and Jerry Garcia was still alive!  Goddamn capitalist hippies!  Social acceptance will come with time, and not everyone will accept homosexuals socially.  Just like racism still exists, and sexism, and how I don't like yuppies, yippies, or new generation hippie white kids with their stupid dreadlocks.  And I'm a hippie.  But I think everyone should have the same rights.  Except fundamentalists who persecute people.  They should be banished to Greenland.


----------



## Luissa (May 6, 2009)

Sinatra said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...


to expand on your comment. There agenda is to listen to Cher in techno and to get the cute guy at Starbucks number and tell every girl they see that they are fabulous and they love their hair.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (May 6, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> What do gays do in public?



Talk funny, walk funny, hold eachothers' hands, kiss (you know, all the same stuff straight people do) to push their damn gay agenda down out throats!  Next thing you know there will be gay romantic comedies coming out in movie theatres, and gay romance novels on the shelves of super markets, and gay songs on the radio...er, wait.  See!  Its already happening!  No!

*Sung to the tune "I'm Turning Japanese": 
Turning homosexual
I think I'm turning homosexual
I really think so...


----------



## Ravi (May 6, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...


Celebrate it how?


----------



## KittenKoder (May 6, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > What do gays do in public?
> ...



Wait ... you aren't already?


----------



## garyd (May 6, 2009)

I wish equality was all it was.  I also wish the gys got it but they don't get it any more than the drinlkers or the skirt chasers.


----------



## Ravi (May 6, 2009)

garyd said:


> I wish equality was all it was.  I also wish the gys got it but they don't get it any more than the drinlkers or the skirt chasers.


I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## manu1959 (May 6, 2009)

the agenda depends on who you speak with......

there is the militant crowd that wants the gay life style and gay sex taught in public schools alongside the straight lifestyle and straight sex.......

no more father daughter mother son father son mother daughter events....parent child and gender neutral....

then there is the crowd that simply wants the legal right to marry and all the legal goodies that go with it......

had this conversation with both groups last friday....


----------



## KittenKoder (May 6, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> the agenda depends on who you speak with......
> 
> there is the militant crowd that wants the gay life style and gay sex taught in public schools alongside the straight lifestyle and straight sex.......
> 
> ...



Really? They teach about sex in school? Damn, I must have been sick those days.


----------



## manu1959 (May 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > the agenda depends on who you speak with......
> ...



they have sex ed in the 5th grade here......in my sons class there are three kids of gay couples.....some thought that gay sex should have been taught as well so the kids would not be confused as to what two men or two women do....and be taught it is just as natural as a straight couple.....


----------



## KittenKoder (May 6, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Sex Ed is about how to protect yourself should and when you choose to do it. To ignore teaching risks associated with one particular form of sex is stupid, since straight people do it almost as much as gay people. Are you naive enough to think that straight couples NEVER have anal intercourse or that oral sex is only practiced among gay people? If you are that naive you need to check out sex toy shops for some education.


----------



## garyd (May 6, 2009)

You must have. I got sex ed in 8th grade 40 odd years ago in Oklahoma.  When the schools get reading writing science and mathmatics done in a decent fashion maybe just maybe they should be allowed to teach more personal stuff.  Boortz made the statement some while back that abstinence only education didn't work any better in than the other variety apparently to which the obvious response is you don't think it might have something to do with the people teaching it do you?


----------



## jgbkab (May 6, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Since you explained it that way, I can see why there is so much opposition. I don't have anything against gays but I don't want my sons or daughter learning about gay sex in school. I would rather they just remove sex ed. I think I could handle that on my own.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 6, 2009)

garyd said:


> You must have. I got sex ed in 8th grade 40 odd years ago in Oklahoma.  When the schools get reading writing science and mathmatics done in a decent fashion maybe just maybe they should be allowed to teach more personal stuff.  Boortz made the statement some while back that abstinence only education didn't work any better in than the other variety apparently to which the obvious response is you don't think it might have something to do with the people teaching it do you?



I was being sarcastic. The way it was worded he made it sound like that they were teaching lifestyles and not sex ed. Word play like that annoys me.


----------



## garyd (May 6, 2009)

They don't teach sex ed worth a crap either or we wouldn't have ruaway VD rates and higher levels of VD everytime we do give a kid a condom sex ed.


----------



## Immanuel (May 6, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> the agenda depends on who you speak with......
> 
> there is the militant crowd that wants the gay life style and gay sex taught in public schools alongside the straight lifestyle and straight sex.......
> 
> ...





KittenKoder said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > the agenda depends on who you speak with......
> ...



Actually, he said they "want the gay life style and gay sex taught in public schools".  He did not say that the do teach it.

There are many GLBT groups that want simple equality and to be treated fairly.  Then there are some groups that down right want to force their lifestyles on everyone else.  You have to ask each group what their agenda is, just as you would have to ask a Christian organization what its agenda is.  The KKK claims to be a Christian organization.  What is its agenda?  Catholic Charities?  Lutheran World Relief?  If I am not mistaken Save the Children is also a Christian Organization.  The agendas for each of these organizations is different and the same goes for GLBT organizations.

Immie


----------



## KittenKoder (May 6, 2009)

garyd said:


> They don't teach sex ed worth a crap either or we wouldn't have ruaway VD rates and higher levels of VD everytime we do give a kid a condom sex ed.



Actually, it's inverse. Areas with less sex ed have higher pregnancies and VD rates, those with more sex ed have lower. It's because the parents aren't doing their part, they don't talk to their kids about it at all most of the time. If parents actually taught their kids something then they wouldn't find out about it on TV, movies, or the streets. Kids ask questions, they're curious, if they don't get the answers from someone they will find them out themselves, usually through experimentation.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 6, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > the agenda depends on who you speak with......
> ...



The problem is this, no extreme either way is good. There are gay kids, whether the parents want to admit it or not, and if they don't know how to be safe they won't be. You can't just let them feel like shit their whole childhoods for being different or they will become ... well ... monsters when they grow up.


----------



## Immanuel (May 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> The problem is this, no extreme either way is good. There are gay kids, whether the parents want to admit it or not, and if they don't know how to be safe they won't be. You can't just let them feel like shit their whole childhoods for being different or they will become ... well ... monsters when they grow up.



I completely agree.

Immie


----------



## mattskramer (May 6, 2009)

garyd said:


> I wish equality was all it was.  I also wish the gys got it but they don't get it any more than the drinlkers or the skirt chasers.



The complication is in generalizing.  There really is about as much of a gay agenda as there is of a straight agenda.  Some gays might want A.  Some might want A and B.  Some more demanding gays might want A and B and C and D.


----------



## auditor0007 (May 6, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Check out a gay pride parade.  It isn't something I would willingly take my kids to see.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2009)

Oh, for crying out loud.  How long do we have to put up with this disingenuous "Every single homosexual in America doesn't want the exact same things, so there can't possibly be a gay agenda" crap?  Would that the left had such strict standards for deciding whether the "Religious Right" has an agenda.

You want to know about the homosexual agenda?

Homosexual : Gay News from Gay Agenda - GayAgenda.com

http://www.aclu.org/pdfs/lgbt/camarriage_joint_20080609.pdf

And while we're at the ACLU:

American Civil Liberties Union : Lesbian Gay Rights

LambdaLegal.org

You want to know about an agenda?  Go to the activists.  Read the websites, cut out all the buzzwords and touchy-feely propaganda, and you'll have the agenda.  It's not rocket magic.


----------



## garyd (May 6, 2009)

Wrong the few surveys that make that claim are almost based on assumption rather than actual fact. Every state teaches sex ed It's preety much required by the Feds.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> garyd said:
> 
> 
> > I wish equality was all it was.  I also wish the gys got it but they don't get it any more than the drinlkers or the skirt chasers.
> ...



Wrong.  There are no activist groups for straight people, promoting and lobbying for "straight rights".  Is that true of homosexuals?  No.  So don't piss down our legs and tell us it's raining, and don't tell us there's no gay agenda.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 6, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oh, for crying out loud.  How long do we have to put up with this disingenuous "Every single homosexual in America doesn't want the exact same things, so there can't possibly be a gay agenda" crap?  Would that the left had such strict standards for deciding whether the "Religious Right" has an agenda.
> 
> You want to know about the homosexual agenda?
> 
> ...



you have shown nothing but a quest for equality. Next.


----------



## Immanuel (May 6, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, for crying out loud.  How long do we have to put up with this disingenuous "Every single homosexual in America doesn't want the exact same things, so there can't possibly be a gay agenda" crap?  Would that the left had such strict standards for deciding whether the "Religious Right" has an agenda.
> ...



Maybe that is exactly what she is trying to say, "all they want is equality".

Immie


----------



## KittenKoder (May 6, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Probably, I'm a bit grouchy today, not feeling well so I am a bit snippy and posting very short responses ... compared to my usual long windedness.


----------



## Ravi (May 6, 2009)

Okay, so far we have: equality, the ability to teach gay sex in school, the ability to be celebrated (which I'm guessing means being allowed to have gay parades).

Anything else? Not saying any of these are true, I'm really just trying to get a feel for what people think.


----------



## del (May 6, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Okay, so far we have: equality, the ability to teach gay sex in school, the ability to be celebrated (which I'm guessing means being allowed to have gay parades).
> 
> Anything else? Not saying any of these are true, I'm really just trying to get a feel for what people think.



equality, which is the only thing that matters. 
the rest is bullshit.


----------



## DavidS (May 6, 2009)

ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.



I think a quote like this belongs in the conspiracy theory section.

Gays just want equal rights for themselves, dude. They want to be able to have the same benefits you and I have. That's it. They don't want you to be gay, they don't want you to stop believing in religion and they... *laugh* don't want to bludgeon people to death.


----------



## DavidS (May 6, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> the agenda depends on who you speak with......
> 
> there is the militant crowd that wants the gay life style and gay sex taught in public schools alongside the straight lifestyle and straight sex.......



Gay sex taught in schools??? What the fuck are you smoking??


----------



## Immanuel (May 6, 2009)

DavidS said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



Um, David, you misquoted auditor.  The quote you used came from Ravi in the opening post and then auditor quoted Ravi and Ravi wasn't saying that was the agenda but rather that was what she had heard others claim it was.

Immie


----------



## auditor0007 (May 6, 2009)

DavidS said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



I didn't make that quote David.  Read back and correct please.


----------



## Ravi (May 6, 2009)

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so far we have: equality, the ability to teach gay sex in school, the ability to be celebrated (which I'm guessing means being allowed to have gay parades).
> ...


I agree with you but it seems others see it differently.


----------



## Ravi (May 6, 2009)

DavidS said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...


I do, too...but Aud didn't say it, I was quoting something Cecilie said on another thread. More than likely hyperbole but as far as I know she thinks gays are hanging out waiting to bludgeon people.


----------



## mattskramer (May 6, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oh, for crying out loud.  How long do we have to put up with this disingenuous "Every single homosexual in America doesn't want the exact same things, so there can't possibly be a gay agenda" crap?  Would that the left had such strict standards for deciding whether the "Religious Right" has an agenda.
> 
> You want to know about the homosexual agenda?
> 
> ...



I guess that by your reasoning, the Christian agenda is perhaps best exemplified by Westboro Baptist Church.  After all, it is an organization of Christians with an agenda.  

Westboro Baptist Church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You want to know about an agenda?  Go to the activists.  Read the website, cut out all the buzzwords and touchy-feely propaganda, and you'll have the agenda.  It's not rocket magic.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You both should have read what I said more closely.  "Cut out all the buzzwords and propaganda".  "Equality" would be an example.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, for crying out loud.  How long do we have to put up with this disingenuous "Every single homosexual in America doesn't want the exact same things, so there can't possibly be a gay agenda" crap?  Would that the left had such strict standards for deciding whether the "Religious Right" has an agenda.
> ...



No, the Westboro Baptist Church agenda is best exemplified by the Westboro Baptist Church.

Did I choose one extremist group and say, "These people represent all activists and their agenda is the entire group's agenda?"  No, I did not.  You, however, did, which leaves me asking what YOUR agenda is?


----------



## Sinatra (May 6, 2009)

SOME GAYS WANT TO RUN FOR POLITICAL OFFICE SO THEY CAN GRAB SOME ASS WITH IMPUNITY







*Oh Bawney Fwank - you sly dog!!!*


----------



## Immanuel (May 6, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Actually, I was not saying much different, except that I don't think all homosexual groups are as aggressive as others.  There are some groups that truly do only want equality and freedom and then there are other groups that want to smash our faces in their lifestyles.  Just as there are groups of Christians that are Christ-like and then there are groups of "christians" who only say they are Christian.

Not all homosexuals want sex on the city streets or with our little boys.  Some simply want the privilege of being married... which in my belief is a rite of the church and has no business being sold by the State.

Immie


----------



## mattskramer (May 6, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Oh, there are probably other extremist Christian groups too.  My point is that groups that have as members a portion of a demographic does not mean that they represent all member of said demographic.  When I was a Christian the Christian Coalition did not speak for me  though I can imagine that it felt as though it did.  

Consider the KKK.  It tends to identify itself with Christians.  Consider the Aryan Nations.  They supposedly have a Christian agenda.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



No, saying that I was EVER aiming for "all they want is equality" is VERY different from what I said.  "Equality" and "freedom" are buzzwords, euphemisms applied to EVERYONE'S agenda with no real, objective meaning whatsoever, warm fuzzies meant to jerk the heartstrings without ever passing through the brain.  Would it amaze you terribly to find out that their political opposition consider what THEY are fighting for to be "equality" and "freedom" as well?  Or is it just that you don't pay attention, because OBVIOUSLY those people are just wrong or lying, since they don't agree with you?

"Not all homosexuals want sex on the city streets with our little boys."  What a lame-ass frigging straw man.  Spare me.  "Some simply want the privilege of being married."  ::sob, sob . . . cue fluttering birds and inspirational music::  Fine.  They have that already.  No one's stopping them from being married.  Next!

A rite of the church, huh? Tell that to the atheists.   "Sorry, folks.  You can't get married, because it's strictly a religious thing."

When are you glandular thinkers going to get it through your thick skulls that no matter how many times you try to misdirect with this whole "right to get married" bullshit line, I am going to stop you and correct it every single time?  The state does NOT sell marriage.  The issue is NOT whether or not people can get married.  It is now, was then, and will be in the future legal recognition of existing relationships, not the existence of the relaitonships themselves.  So keep trying to redefine.  I'll keep blocking you.


----------



## Immanuel (May 7, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I was teasing you Cecilie.  What is your problem?  Why are you always so rude to people?  You claim to be a Christian but you are closer to an example of Fred Phelps than you are to Christ.

Immie


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



No, you weren't teasing.  There was nothing about your post that could be construed as teasing, so you might as well discontinue that line, as well.

This may shock you, but I feel no compulsion whatsoever to conform to whatever your personal vision of "Christian" happens to be, or quite frankly, to any of your personal visions of anything.  My problem will always be stupid people who substitute emotion for thought.  You don't want me to be rude to you?  Don't be one of those people.


----------



## Ravi (May 7, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My problem will always be stupid people who substitute emotion for thought.  You don't want me to be rude to you?  Don't be one of those people.


That's quite amusing coming from one of the two most emotional posters here (the other being PI). Reading your posts it is easy to conclude that you are one of the most miserably unhappy people on the planet.


----------



## Immanuel (May 7, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



It was teasing you.

I didn't attack you in any manner and I never have until my last post.

You do not display Christ in any manner.  You are a liar in all you say and do.  And I very rarely use that term.

Immie


----------



## del (May 7, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



you meet all my parameters for a complete tightassed bitch.
i say that with a complete lack of emotion.
bitch.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



When did I ever say you DID attack me?  Unlike you, I don't care if you do or not, much less piss and moan about it.

Hubristic much?  I don't "display Christ" by your definition, so that makes me a liar.  And I'm sorry, who was it that made YOU the arbiter of what is and isn't a Christian?  Consider this, Mr. The Sun Rises and Sets In My Bellybutton:  being different from you and disagreeing with you doesn't constitute a lie, because you don't constitute the truth.  I get almighty tired of people who want to tell me that "Christian" means smooching their ass and happymouthing them and pretending to respect their idiotic ravings.  If you think "Christian" and "nice" are synonyms, tell it to the Apostle Paul.  And if you think it's less sinful for you to try to judge the state of my soul than it is for me to tell you you're an arrogant, sophomoric twit, then you know nothing about real Christianity.

If you can't deal with the fact that you have to earn my respect instead of demanding it just for breathing, then ignore me and go crybaby to someone else.  If you hang around here, you will continue to have intelligence and logic demanded of you, and you will continue to receive contempt when you can't manage it.  No amount of "you're so mean!  Waaaahhhh!" will stop it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2009)

del said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Out of sheer morbid curiosity, was that supposed to be an insult, or was it supposed to be something I care about, or both?


----------



## del (May 7, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



neither, just my opinion. 
your reaction to it or lack thereof is a matter of supreme indifference to me.
carry on.


----------



## Immanuel (May 7, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You know something about Christianity?

Give me a frigging break.  Christians display Christ.  You have never come close to displaying the attitudes of Christ, nor Paul.  How dare you compare yourself to the Apostle Paul?

Nice is not a synonym for Christianity.  But Christ is love and you display love for your fellow human beings like Adolf Hitler.  Comparing you to Hitler's version of Christianity is much more accurate than comparing you to Paul's.

As for respect from you?  I don't give a damned about respect from you, but you need not be so rude to every other poster on this site.  You are a bitch.  It is as plain and simple as that.  
Immie


----------



## YWN666 (May 7, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Wrong.  There are no activist groups for straight people, promoting and lobbying for "straight rights".  Is that true of homosexuals?  No.  So don't piss down our legs and tell us it's raining, and don't tell us there's no gay agenda.




If they have any kind of "agenda", it is to strive for equality.  Horrendous, isn't it?


----------



## KittenKoder (May 7, 2009)

Everyone has an agenda, by definition you have an agenda which changes every day.


----------



## YWN666 (May 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



I just found this:
The Homosexual Agenda [rec.humor.funny]
======================================================

I know that many of you have heard Pat Robertson, Jerry Fallwell and others speak of the "Homosexual Agenda," but no one has ever seen a copy of it. 
Well, I have finally obtained a copy directly from the Head Homosexual. 

It follows below: 


    6:00 am  Gym 
    8:00 am  Breakfast (oatmeal and egg whites) 
    9:00 am  Hair appointment 
   10:00 am  Shopping 
   12:00 PM  Brunch 

    2:00 PM 
     1) Assume complete control of the U.S. Federal, State and Local 
     Governments as well as all other national governments, 
     2) Recruit all straight youngsters to our debauched lifestyle, 
     3) Destroy all healthy heterosexual marriages, 
     4) Replace all school counselors in grades K-12 with agents of Colombian 
     and Jamaican drug cartels, 
     5) Establish planetary chain of "homo breeding gulags" where over-medicated 
     imprisoned straight women are turned into artificially impregnated baby 
     factories to produce prepubescent love slaves for our devotedly 
     pederastic gay leadership, 
     6) bulldoze all houses of worship, and 
     7) Secure total control of the INTERNET and all mass media for the 
     exclusive use of child pornographers. 

    2:30 PM   Get forty winks of beauty rest to prevent facial wrinkles from 
     stress of world conquest 
    4:00 PM  Cocktails 
    6:00 PM  Light Dinner (soup, salad, with Chardonnay) 
    8:00 PM  Theater 
   11:00 PM  Bed (du jour)?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (May 7, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> You know something about Christianity?
> 
> Give me a frigging break.  Christians display Christ.  You have never come close to displaying the attitudes of Christ, nor Paul.  How dare you compare yourself to the Apostle Paul?
> 
> ...



Wow, Cecilie.  To have caused Immie to react this way really takes years of practice at being rude, abrasive, insensitive, without compassion, and delusional just to top it all off.
And what I mean by delusional is to put forth as though you think about things logically, but then you write emotionally and you're a member of a religion - which means having faith which is entirely irrational.  I mean Immanuel actually called you a bitch.  That really surprised me.

Who are your friends here at USMB?  Do you have any?  Allie Baba?  Againsheila?  Diamond Dave?  Charlie Bass?  Yukon?  Cause these are the people with which you have the most in common.

Immanuel has always been polite, respectful, and sincere in every communication we've had on USMB, despite diagreeing.  You think I hate Christianity, but I like Immanuel.  You think I hate conservatives, but I think Immanuel is a great guy.  In fact, he's such a nice person that it angers me to see someone as ignorant and bullying as you insult and disrespect him.

You have no real idea or conviction for what you're talking about and so you react emotionally and attack people personally instead.  Perhaps if you retained some semblance of respect and politeness, and stuck with the facts instead of insulting people, your message would be a lot more credible.

And guess what?  Homosexuals will eventually have the right to marry in the majority of states, if not every, in the USA!  Ha ha, neener neener.  Now go burn some heretics and have yourself a lynchin'.


----------



## Immanuel (May 7, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Wow, Cecilie.  To have caused Immie to react this way really takes years of practice at being rude, abrasive, insensitive, without compassion, and delusional just to top it all off.
> And what I mean by delusional is to put forth as though you think about things logically, but then you write emotionally and you're a member of a religion - which means having faith which is entirely irrational.  I mean Immanuel actually called you a bitch.  That really surprised me.
> 
> {snip}
> ...



What is absolutely hilarious is that she actually thinks I want respect from her.  I've never asked for any respect at all.  I don't give a rat's ass what she thinks about me.  I simply get sick and tired of the rudeness that she gives to everyone else needlessly.  One need not respect others to be polite.

Immie


----------



## 007 (May 7, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Everything they can get away with without getting arrested. Go watch a homo pride parade in sanfranqueerco and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (May 7, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Everything they can get away with without getting arrested. Go watch a homo pride parade in sanfranqueerco and you'll see what I mean.



Well, then, I guess they don't deserve equality and equal protection under the law because they dress revealingly, even though they only wear the same things that women wear at the beach...  What a bunch of sickos!  And you know, they're ALL of them like that!


----------



## Gurdari (May 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



Hahaha, remember the women agenda back in the day when they got all 'crazy' and wanted the right to vote, etc. Sort of a similar idea except it's other rights, like marrying your sweetheart, being treated equally under the law when it comes to taxation/benefits/whatever as a hetero-marrieed couple would as well.

(And they want to make your kids gay and ruin the world of course... but everyone here already knows that.)


----------



## YWN666 (May 7, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...




Have you been to Mardi Gras in New Orleans?  Why are those folks allowed to celebrate their heterosexuality in public?

Oh, that's _different!_


----------



## jgbkab (May 7, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



Because we love bare-chested babes, not gay bare-chested babes...wait...what?


----------



## random3434 (May 7, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



What about the girl flashing her boobies during Mardi Gras? Is that on her "straight agenda?"

What if she's gay? Is that on her "gay agenda?"


----------



## KittenKoder (May 7, 2009)

Don't you love how when gay people do something it's always bad but when straight people do it, it's somehow "natural"?


----------



## Ravi (May 7, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Don't you love how when gay people do something it's always bad but when straight people do it, it's somehow "natural"?


Right wing nut jobs always want the government to protect them from offense. Another of those Rethuglicanisms.


----------



## random3434 (May 7, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Don't you love how when gay people do something it's always bad but when straight people do it, it's somehow "natural"?



Hell, just watch any reality show on MTV or VH1 and see how straight people prostitute themselves all in the name of their 15 minutes of "fame."


----------



## KittenKoder (May 7, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you love how when gay people do something it's always bad but when straight people do it, it's somehow "natural"?
> ...



Are you kidding, one show has kids dressing like that!


----------



## KittenKoder (May 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you love how when gay people do something it's always bad but when straight people do it, it's somehow "natural"?
> ...



Same can be said of the Democrats though, with that PC crap. Same thing just different angle.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (May 7, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Right, but that's the thing: the left isn't hypocritical about it.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 7, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Many are, on both sides really. Everyone wants to be protected from what they consider offensive and they want the government to do it for them instead of just ... walking away themselves. I am one of those people who hates censorship really, unless I have to here I don't like to censor things even. I just can't stand it. Any time someone expects the government to force other people to act a certain way or use only "approved" language or terms, it just pisses me off. I get pissed when they bleep South Park ... at 1 am ... just because it's on a "public" station. Many consider me a lefty, but this is one issue I am neither on. Stop censoring life, period, both sides need to cut it out in real life.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 7, 2009)

*has images of Family Guy episode against the FCC*


----------



## Luissa (May 7, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...


if you don't like it, don't look!


----------



## YWN666 (May 7, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> *has images of Family Guy episode against the FCC*



So, are you gonna share????


----------



## JohnStOnge (May 7, 2009)

The homosexual agenda is aimed at "normalizing" homosexuality.  If you would like to read a description of it, go to The Overhauling of Straight America .  

Basically, it's a movement to establish something abnormal as normal in the public consciousness.


----------



## mattskramer (May 7, 2009)

JohnStOnge said:


> The homosexual agenda is aimed at "normalizing" homosexuality.  If you would like to read a description of it, go to The Overhauling of Straight America .
> 
> Basically, it's a movement to establish something abnormal as normal in the public consciousness.



One persons opinion.  Big deal.  I guess that the Christian Coalition is THE organization for Christians.  The Christian agenda is 100 percent identical to the goals of the Christian Coalition.  Please.  

There are probably some gays who agree with the article The Overhauling of Straight  America and some who dont.


----------



## Immanuel (May 7, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> JohnStOnge said:
> 
> 
> > The homosexual agenda is aimed at "normalizing" homosexuality.  If you would like to read a description of it, go to The Overhauling of Straight America .
> ...



I agree with you, but having read much of that article, it was intended to convince the gay movement of the steps they had to take to win acceptance and I'm sure many of the organizations in the GLBT movement have taken some, if not all, of the steps into factor.

As for the Christian Coalition, it is no different than one of the GLBT organizations we're discussing here.  The C.C. doesn't speak for all Christians but it does have a very loud voice within the community.  People do listen when Pat Robertson speaks.  I did for a while, but I listened too much.  He began to sound more like a politician always wanting my money more than my soul.

Not all gays are militant.  Many simply want to be left alone, but there are some groups that want to force it down the straight throat.

Immie


----------



## Ravi (May 7, 2009)

JohnStOnge said:


> The homosexual agenda is aimed at "normalizing" homosexuality.  If you would like to read a description of it, go to The Overhauling of Straight America .
> 
> Basically, it's a movement to establish something abnormal as normal in the public consciousness.


mmkay...that is your opinion...but tell me why they want it to be normalized.


----------



## mattskramer (May 7, 2009)

JohnStOnge said:


> The homosexual agenda is aimed at "normalizing" homosexuality.  If you would like to read a description of it, go to The Overhauling of Straight America .
> 
> Basically, it's a movement to establish something abnormal as normal in the public consciousness.



Speaking of normal, some people still think that it is not normal for White people to get married to Black people  even though interracial marriage is legal.  Now, please dont confuse my point.  I am NOT comparing interracial marriage to gay marriage.  I am discussing the issue of views about normalcy with respect to legality.  I doubt that gays will ever convince everyone that gay marriage that they are normal or that gay marriage is normal  but who cares.  People will think what they want to think.  Why be normal anyway?  Being normal does not make one right or wrong  good or bad.


----------



## jeffrockit (May 7, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...


----------



## xotoxi (May 7, 2009)

I was lead to believe that the gay agenda was that all the gays wanted to get the schools filled with gay teachers who would teach students how to have gay sex and then watch them and bet on them...sort of like dog fighting.

But I will admit that sometimes my sources are very wrong.


----------



## Inferno (May 7, 2009)

jeffrockit said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## Yukon (May 7, 2009)

There are several homosexuals posting here at US Message. You should direct your question to them.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

Yukon said:


> There are several homosexuals posting here at US Message. You should direct your question to them.



Okay Yukon, what is the "gay agenda"?


----------



## Red Dawn (May 8, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...




Really?

I've never met a gay person in my life who ever asked me, or even insinsuated, that I celebrate and jump for joy over their preference in partners.


That's happened to you?


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



All I can figure is that they are somehow living on another planet ... maybe there are two earths and we are all on different ones.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2009)

Inferno said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> > Coloradomtnman said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (May 9, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Inferno said:
> 
> 
> > jeffrockit said:
> ...


----------



## KittenKoder (May 9, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Honey, I can't marry the man of my choice, either.  Otherwise, I'd be Mrs. Bill Gates.
> ...



It's pointless to argue that point with Cec, she thinks that marriage is only about getting money and has no concept of love.


----------



## editec (May 9, 2009)

> *What is the gay agenda? *




Well obviously I cannot speak for all gays but based on my observation a typical _gay agenda on vacation_ is this:

Get up have coffee and something light to gnosh on.

Hang out at the beach or pool gossiping about last night's activities.

Go out crusising late... hook up with somebody, and then start over the same routine next day.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 9, 2009)

In my experience gay men think all straight men are latent homosexuals and are afraid to admit it.

Lesbians think all straight women are secretly lesbians


----------



## Luissa (May 9, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> In my experience gay men think all straight men are latent homosexuals and are afraid to admit it.
> 
> Lesbians think all straight women are secretly lesbians


no they just think that about you!


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 9, 2009)

The 'gay agenda' is to be able to care for our loved ones the same way hets do, with the same civil rights, protections and priveleges that come with marriage and to serve openly in the military..


Coloradomtnman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...


----------



## Yukon (May 9, 2009)

I despise homosexuals. I believe sincerily that God too despises them and this is why He created the AIDS virus. The homosexuals will die from AIDS and they will burn in the eternal fires of hell. 

It isn't too late for the homosexuals to repent of their horid sin and start anew. The Holy Father in Rome has told us that homosexuals that repent are welcome in the Church.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 9, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I despise homosexuals. I believe sincerily that God too despises them and this is why He created the AIDS virus. The homosexuals will die from AIDS and they will burn in the eternal fires of hell.
> 
> It isn't too late for the homosexuals to repent of their horid sin and start anew. The Holy Father in Rome has told us that homosexuals that repent are welcome in the Church.



A self hating gay! Wow, never thought I'd meet one.


----------



## Yukon (May 9, 2009)

I will pray for you Kitten.


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 9, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I despise homosexuals. I believe sincerily that God too despises them and this is why He created the AIDS virus. The homosexuals will die from AIDS and they will burn in the eternal fires of hell.
> 
> It isn't too late for the homosexuals to repent of their horid sin and start anew. The Holy Father in Rome has told us that homosexuals that repent are welcome in the Church.



Hey, thanks for being so honest.  Whether you despise us or not, whether you think we're going to hell or not, we are citizens of this country and we do advocate equal rights for one and all.

In my opinion, there is a special hell for those who hate.  I don't believe in eternalism.  I think even those people, with views like yours, have an opportunity to grow into tolerance and love.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 9, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I will pray for you Kitten.



Don't need it, any god you worship is probably scared of me.


----------



## Luissa (May 9, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I despise homosexuals. I believe sincerily that God too despises them and this is why He created the AIDS virus. The homosexuals will die from AIDS and they will burn in the eternal fires of hell.
> 
> It isn't too late for the homosexuals to repent of their horid sin and start anew. The Holy Father in Rome has told us that homosexuals that repent are welcome in the Church.


giving the fact it started in africa among heterosexuals also I highly doubt it. If there was a reason why God created it I would think it was more for population control than to kill homosexuals.


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 9, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > I despise homosexuals. I believe sincerily that God too despises them and this is why He created the AIDS virus. The homosexuals will die from AIDS and they will burn in the eternal fires of hell.
> ...



I don't believe in a 'creator God'.


If I did, I would posit that God created human beings to discover sexuality and pleasure, and with that comes experimentation and preference.

I would think God created homosexuals to show intolerant heterosexuals how to pay more attention to their own lives than to the imagined sins of others.


----------



## YWN666 (May 9, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I despise homosexuals. I believe sincerily that God too despises them and this is why He created the AIDS virus. The homosexuals will die from AIDS and they will burn in the eternal fires of hell.
> 
> It isn't too late for the homosexuals to repent of their horid sin and start anew. The Holy Father in Rome has told us that homosexuals that repent are welcome in the Church.



You're pretty pathetic.  An education might cure your bigotry but people like you usually shy away from learning new things.


----------



## mattskramer (May 9, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I despise homosexuals. I believe sincerily that God too despises them and this is why He created the AIDS virus. The homosexuals will die from AIDS and they will burn in the eternal fires of hell.
> 
> It isn't too late for the homosexuals to repent of their horid sin and start anew. The Holy Father in Rome has told us that homosexuals that repent are welcome in the Church.



What was Ryan Whites sin?  What was Kimberly Bergalis sin?  I guess that it is a sin to get a blood transfusion and to see a dentist. Look out!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > I despise homosexuals. I believe sincerily that God too despises them and this is why He created the AIDS virus. The homosexuals will die from AIDS and they will burn in the eternal fires of hell.
> ...



Not that I believe AIDS is God's deliberate punishment for sin, because I don't, but the saddest thing about sin is the way that its consequences hurt so many more people than just the sinner.


----------



## mattskramer (May 9, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > Yukon said:
> ...



That is one of the reasons why I am agnostic or perhaps even atheistic when it comes to the Christian god.  If god is all knowing, all powerful and all good, then why does he allow such bad things to happen to innocent people?  It is illogical.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > mattskramer said:
> ...



What is accomplished by wrapping people in bubble wrap during their lives on Earth and keeping them from experiencing the danger and (sometimes) suffering that comes from being part of the human race and (again sometimes) running afoul of the free will of others?


----------



## mattskramer (May 9, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I dont understand the relevance or connection between your reply and my question.  Ryan White was not wrapped in bubble-wrap.  He needed a blood transfusion.  He received one under medical guidance.  He received HIV as a result.

There is no rhyme or reason as to what happens to people.  Good things happen to good people.  Good things happen to bad people.  Bad thing happen to good people.  Bad things happen to bad people.   Yet, there is supposedly some benevolent all powerful being who knows you and who is looking out for you  god or a guardian angel or something.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 9, 2009)

Not to mention the hundreds of women infected with HIV by straight sexual perverts who think they have to fuck everything to be a man.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > mattskramer said:
> ...



Let me spell it out for you.  You complained about God "letting" bad things happen to good people and wanted to know why.  I told you why:  because there is nothing to be accomplished by protecting them from anything bad ever happening to them.  It's the "shit happens" school of theology.

And the fact that God loves us and looks out for us does not equate to protecting us from everything bad.  His good and our good are not the same thing, mostly because ours is based on the very short window of time known as our Earthly lives, and His is based on a much longer and more encompassing view.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 9, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Then here's a thought, what if the gay people are the good people who are being tested by having to put up with the long history of being attacked just for loving someone others do not accept.


----------



## jeffrockit (May 10, 2009)

Inferno said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> > Coloradomtnman said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (May 10, 2009)

It's long and boring and insists on following Robert's Rules of Order.


----------



## Yukon (May 11, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Not to mention the hundreds of women infected with HIV by straight sexual perverts who think they have to fuck everything to be a man.



Why must you use such vile and disgusting language? Not very lady-like........


----------



## YWN666 (May 12, 2009)

Yukon said:


> "If speech is censored it is no longer free" - Yukon, Jan 15, 1978



Wow, words of wisdom from Captain Obvious


----------



## catzmeow (May 12, 2009)

For the record, I do not, and never will, support discrimination against gays and lesbians on the job, or in the area of housing or adoption.  

However, I will say that it is patently obvious that there is, in fact, an agenda by some gay organizations in this country that includes the following:

1)  Censor speech to make references that are perceived to be denigrating to gays illegal as is the case in Canada and several European countries.

2)  Allow gays to attain the same minority status in hiring as ethnic/racial minorities have received.

I think gays and lesbians should be treated the same as everyone else, but I will never support efforts to censor speech or extend minority hiring preferences to gays/lesbians/bis/tg.


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 12, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> For the record, I do not, and never will, support discrimination against gays and lesbians on the job, or in the area of housing or adoption.
> 
> However, I will say that it is patently obvious that there is, in fact, an agenda by some gay organizations in this country that includes the following:
> 
> ...



What a bunch of hooey.  Your prejudice is showing.  I value diversity in hiring.  I'd prefer to live in a racially mixed neighborhood and with a workforce fully representative of the population--including working with people who make me uncomfortable--like racists and homophobes.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 12, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> For the record, I do not, and never will, support discrimination against gays and lesbians on the job, or in the area of housing or adoption.
> 
> However, I will say that it is patently obvious that there is, in fact, an agenda by some gay organizations in this country that includes the following:
> 
> ...



To the censorship ... ask the FCC who started them ...

The rest, all organizations, every single one, has the same exact agenda just some use different phrases, but that's what they exist to do. There are christian ones that keep pushing for idiotic classes in schools, there are animal rights groups that want you to stop eating meat and push for laws to force it, there are environmental groups that are pushing many of their ideals onto people based on false science, the list goes on and on. The only way to make sure that those you agree with have more power is to fund them. Most do not get government funding, I know of no gay organizations that do, so there has to be a lot of people supporting them for them to continue operating.


----------



## catzmeow (May 12, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> What a bunch of hooey.  Your prejudice is showing.



I've seen you in action, trying to silence people, Sky, and supporting preferential treatment in hiring for gays/lesbians.  It's quite clear that you *(and others) have an agenda.  

And in actuality, I support parts of it.  I think gay marriage (with all intrinsic rights and privileges of marriage) should be legalized.  I don't think that people should be allowed to discriminate against gays/lesbians/bis/transgendereds.  But there are some places that I just don't think we should go, as a nation.

Limits on free speech, even if that speech offends, is one such place.  Preferential treatment in hiring (whether it is on the basis of race, gender or sexual orientation) is another one.

I don't think that my position is an unreasonable one.


----------



## catzmeow (May 12, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> The rest, all organizations, every single one, has the same exact agenda just some use different phrases, but that's what they exist to do. There are christian ones that keep pushing for idiotic classes in schools, there are animal rights groups that want you to stop eating meat and push for laws to force it, there are environmental groups that are pushing many of their ideals onto people based on false science, the list goes on and on.



And I find ALL OF THEM equally annoying, from PETA to the Christian Coalition.  It ain't just "the gheys."


----------



## KittenKoder (May 12, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > The rest, all organizations, every single one, has the same exact agenda just some use different phrases, but that's what they exist to do. There are christian ones that keep pushing for idiotic classes in schools, there are animal rights groups that want you to stop eating meat and push for laws to force it, there are environmental groups that are pushing many of their ideals onto people based on false science, the list goes on and on.
> ...



Then why focus on just the gay groups? Why not say they all do?


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 12, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of hooey.  Your prejudice is showing.
> ...



Hahaha.  As if you could be silenced.  I have no interest in silencing you or anyone else.  You have your view and I have mine.  No one stops you from free speech here.

_I have an agenda as a gay person who came out of a gay family._  I was just talking about part of my childhood last night, which included living with my dad and his partner in an apartment behind their beauty shop when I was a high school student.  I was parented by two gay men during my high school and college years.  

It was a very colorful household and lots of fun, actually.

I think that if one wants to have a balanced work force, and two candidates are equal--and the team is predominantly white, Christian, straight and able bodied consservative it would liven things up to hire a Jew, a black, a Hispanic, a disabled person etc  IF the organization truly values diversity and both candidates are otherwise identical.  (Or one could do a coin toss.)   Having a culturally diverse and balanced work force were not common societal values before the civil rights movement, desegregation and affirmative action.


Equal rights is an agenda of mine.  Protecting vulnerable people is an agenda of mine.  Having the civil rights and priveleges that you've enjoyed in YOUR marriages is an agenda of mine.  Allowing gay and lesbians to serve openly in the military is an agenda of mine.  Ending bias and prejudice is an agenda of mine.

Having the same freedoms and endowments as any other American citizen is an agenda of mine.

I own my politics.  Nothing is hidden.   No hidden agenda anywhere.  It's my agenda, as a person who happens to be gay, but it is not THE gay agenda, which is some mythological terror that gays want to overthrow or undermine civilized society as we know it.

As far as censorship goes, I am for free speech too.  But I don't consider the kind of speech Tom Metzger did--which incited skinheads to murder Mulageta Seraw as speech that should be encouraged.

People need to stand up and stand together to end bias crime.


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 12, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Because it's more inflammatory  to focus on gays.


----------



## catzmeow (May 12, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Then why focus on just the gay groups? Why not say they all do?



I don't focus only on the gay groups.  There are quite a few posters here who would tell you I'm anti-Christian for attacking the many preferences for Christians that are endemic in our society.  And it's quite clear that I think PETA is stupid.  I'm a longterm attacker of idiot animal rights organizations.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 12, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Then why focus on just the gay groups? Why not say they all do?
> ...



I agree with you there, most animal rights groups treat the animals worse than the people they go after. All groups have an agenda though, which was my point, has been this whole thread. However the people who are part of that lifestyle do not, they just want to live and let live most of the time. The thing is, the organizations that are often pushing such "agendas" that hurt the country are often not even run by the people or things they speak for. Gay people make a good example, very few national organizations are actually operated by gay people, some of the local ones are but they usually just throw parties since they don't have anything else to do lately, except appealing to the police department to try to cut down the crime rate a bit in some areas with dense populations of gay residents.


----------



## catzmeow (May 12, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Hahaha.  As if you could be silenced.  I have no interest in silencing you or anyone else.  You have your view and I have mine.  No one stops you from free speech here.



That hasn't stopped you from trying.  I saw you repeatedly, on a different forum, repeatedly reporting people, hoping to get them banned, because they had the audacity to disagree with gay marriage, for instance.  I've seen your treatment of Amanda on here.

Thank god that some places have a clearcut commitment to free speech, but YOU CERTAINLY ARE NO PROPONENT OF FREE SPEECH.  You try very hard to silence people whose speech disagrees with your own, here and elsewhere.  



> I think that if one wants to have a balanced work force, and two candidates are equal--and the team is predominantly white, Christian, straight and able bodied consservative it would liven things up to hire a Jew, a black, a Hispanic, a disabled person etc  IF the organization truly values diversity and both candidates are otherwise identical.  (Or one could do a coin toss.)   Having a culturally diverse and balanced work force were not common societal values before the civil rights movement, desegregation and affirmative action.



To be clear:  You have no problem with racial/gender/sexual orientation quotas.  Since you're so open and all.  Right?



> Equal rights is an agenda of mine


Ditto.  As long as we're talking about EQUAL rights, not preferences.



> Protecting vulnerable people is an agenda of mine.



Ditto.  but I realize that this can best be done through the framework of laws we already have to deal with violent crimes. 



> Having the civil rights and priveleges that you've enjoyed in YOUR marriages is an agenda of mine.



If it were up to me, gay marriage would be legalized in all 50 states and the protectorates, today.



> Allowing gay and lesbians to serve openly in the military is an agenda of mine.


I agree.


> Ending bias and prejudice is an agenda of mine.



Would you make it illegal for people to use "hate speech?"  Yes or no?



> Having the same freedoms and endowments as any other American citizen is an agenda of mine.


Well, duh.  I agree that you should have the same rights as everyone else, without preferences.



> No hidden agenda anywhere.



I never implied it was hidden, this is a strawman.  I clearly stated that you have an agenda that includes the items I named, and in this regard, you are not unlike many gay advocacy groups.



> but it is not THE gay agenda, which is some mythological terror that gays want to overthrow or undermine civilized society as we know it.



Strawman.  That wasn't ever at issue here.  I raised two specific items that I have concerns about that I know gay rights groups--and you specifically--have pushed for.  



> As far as censorship goes, I am for free speech too.  But I don't consider the kind of speech Tom Metzger did--which incited skinheads to murder Mulageta Seraw as speech that should be encouraged.



In point of fact, you believe that it should be illegal.



> People need to stand up and stand together to end crime.



There...fixed that for you.  Now we agree.


----------



## catzmeow (May 12, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> All groups have an agenda though, which was my point, has been this whole thread. However the people who are part of that lifestyle do not, they just want to live and let live most of the time. The thing is, the organizations that are often pushing such "agendas" that hurt the country are often not even run by the people or things they speak for.



I have an agenda, too.  i want to protect the Bill of Rights and equality in this country.  I don't believe that race, gender, or sexual orientation should ever be considered in hiring, housing, public gathering, or child custody issues.  it should neither count as a positive...or a negative.


----------



## Yukon (May 12, 2009)

Homosexuals are sick perversions. However, our Lord has sent His plague onto them and they shall perish and be cast into the firey pits of hell for all of eternity. There will be weeping and knashing of teeth and they will feel endless pain for they have mocked His law and He will judge them. Our Pope the Holy Father in Rome has told his faithful servants of His revelation. 

Praise Jesus and despise evil doers for they are wicked.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 12, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Homosexuals are sick perversions. However, our Lord has sent His plague onto them and they shall perish and be cast into the firey pits of hell for all of eternity. There will be weeping and knashing of teeth and they will feel endless pain for they have mocked His law and He will judge them. Our Pope the Holy Father in Rome has told his faithful servants of His revelation.
> 
> Praise Jesus and despise evil doers for they are wicked.



You do realize that the pope dude is changing his mind on a lot of things lately ... I'll wager that the new one will do what the last one did and decide to progress the Catholics instead of continuing their evils.


----------



## manu1959 (May 12, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals are sick perversions. However, our Lord has sent His plague onto them and they shall perish and be cast into the firey pits of hell for all of eternity. There will be weeping and knashing of teeth and they will feel endless pain for they have mocked His law and He will judge them. Our Pope the Holy Father in Rome has told his faithful servants of His revelation.
> ...



not to mention jesus hung out with twelve dudes.....


----------



## YWN666 (May 13, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Homosexuals are sick perversions. However, our Lord has sent His plague onto them and they shall perish and be cast into the firey pits of hell for all of eternity. There will be weeping and knashing of teeth and they will feel endless pain for they have mocked His law and He will judge them. Our Pope the Holy Father in Rome has told his faithful servants of His revelation.
> 
> Praise Jesus and despise evil doers for they are wicked.




Spoken like a good little godbot.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 14, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I do not, and never will, support discrimination against gays and lesbians on the job, or in the area of housing or adoption.
> ...



I find it very bigoted and discriminatory of you to be so hyperaware of people by race, ethnicity, etc.

Personally, I value quality in hiring, and the ability to make house payments and keep up the property quietly in my neighborhood, and leave the diversity up to them.  Perhaps you should strive to think of people as people, rather than as minority groups and stereotypes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 14, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Yukon said:
> ...



What does that have to do with anything?  Are you telling us you have sex with all YOUR same-sex friends?


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 14, 2009)

catz

You continue to assert that I am in favor of censoring speech of any kind.  I suppose you say that because you enjoy distorting my position.  I support the passage of the Matthew Shepard Act which includes GLBT individuals to the 1968 hate crime law and provides additional funds to local prosecutors to defray costs of hate crime prosecution.

I am happy that Morris Dees was able to shut down the Aryan Resistance by the trial of Mulageta Seraw.    I will fight for my rights as a full and equal citizne--which includes the right to marry.   I favor diversity and equal opportunity in hiring.

 Yes, I report violations of TOS on occassion.  So what?  What are moderators for?   Isn't it to moderate?  

Amanda and I have moved on--why haven't you?    Why do you continually beat dead horses and issues from the past?  Get over yourself.

I've never seen someone so stuck in my life.


----------



## Yukon (May 15, 2009)

Homosexuals are to be pitied niot forgiven They have offended Him and they will pay dearly. AIDS is the first penalty the homosexuals will pay.........


----------



## Bootneck (May 15, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Homosexuals are sick perversions. However, our Lord has sent His plague onto them and they shall perish and be cast into the firey pits of hell for all of eternity. There will be weeping and knashing of teeth and they will feel endless pain for they have mocked His law and He will judge them. Our Pope the Holy Father in Rome has told his faithful servants of His revelation.
> 
> Praise Jesus and despise evil doers for they are wicked.



Oh shit! There's going to be an awful lot of your catholic priests in the fiery pits then. All those choirboys they've fiddled with. 

People in glass houses throwing stones again. Deary me!


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 15, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Homosexuals are to be pitied niot forgiven They have offended Him and they will pay dearly. AIDS is the first penalty the homosexuals will pay.........



Sunni Man, you've been reincarnated.


----------



## YWN666 (May 16, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Homosexuals are to be pitied niot forgiven They have offended Him and they will pay dearly. AIDS is the first penalty the homosexuals will pay.........



You're a first class asshole.


----------



## mattskramer (May 16, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Homosexuals are to be pitied niot forgiven They have offended Him and they will pay dearly. AIDS is the first penalty the homosexuals will pay.........



Ryan White sure paid.  (Look him up.)  Wait.  
Ryan was not a homosexual  and neither were his parents. 
Hmmm.  

Could it be that there is no equalizer?  Good things happen to good people.  Good things happen to bad people.  Bad things happen to bad people.  Bad things happen to good people.    There is no karma.


----------



## mattskramer (May 16, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Homosexuals are sick perversions. However, our Lord has sent His plague onto them and they shall perish and be cast into the firey pits of hell for all of eternity. There will be weeping and knashing of teeth and they will feel endless pain for they have mocked His law and He will judge them. Our Pope the Holy Father in Rome has told his faithful servants of His revelation.
> 
> Praise Jesus and despise evil doers for they are wicked.



Same-sex marriages have been performed and recognised in the Netherlands since 1 April 2001.  It was the first country to do so.   I have not seen the place lately.  Is fire falling from the sky yet?  There are probably a lot of pillars of salt there.


----------



## Yukon (May 16, 2009)

The Dutch are a cowardly, sex crazed, drug addicted society. Sad but true. I pray fior them all the time at Mass.


----------



## mattskramer (May 16, 2009)

Yukon said:


> The Dutch are a cowardly, sex crazed, drug addicted society. Sad but true. I pray fior them all the time at Mass.



Are there a lot of Dutch salt pillars?  Seriously, the Dutch are a rich and vibrant people.  I&#8217;m sure that they are doing just fine. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_people


----------



## random3434 (May 16, 2009)

Yukon said:


> The Dutch are a cowardly, sex crazed, drug addicted society. Sad but true. I pray fior them all the time at Mass.





I pray for the little alter boys who get molested by the Priests they are supposed to trust!


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 16, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > The Dutch are a cowardly, sex crazed, drug addicted society. Sad but true. I pray fior them all the time at Mass.
> ...



Are you saying that's part of the 'gay agenda'.  I don't understand the context.  I pray for the lttle girls who are molested by priests too.  I've counseled two of them.


----------



## random3434 (May 16, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Yukon said:
> ...





Hon, lighten up. It was a dig toward our troll Yukon.


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 16, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I wish I could lighten up about priests abusing their power to sexually abuse boys and girls.  It especially irks me when some troll whom claims to be an ex-priest points the finger and gays and lesbians and calls us perverts.

Pedophilia has nothing to do with homosexuality.

It's bad enough when parents and other relatives and teachers molest kids, but priests break sacred spiritual trust on top of it--that betrayal is very difficult to heal from.


----------



## random3434 (May 16, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



ANY kind of abuse by an adult to a child is betrayal. 

Don't let Yukon bother you, he's just a troll. Just mess with him, it's fun. If he sees your anger, then he wins.

If you laugh at his idiotic statements, and make fun of him, then you win!


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



save it for your shrink(s)


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 16, 2009)

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I'm not talking about myself.  I was never molested by a priest.  I counseled two women who were molested by priests as children.


----------



## Yukon (May 17, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> "...priest points the finger and gays and lesbians and calls us perverts...Pedophilia has nothing to do with homosexuality..."




Sky Dancer,

Homosexuality is a perversion and it is quite sick. I am disgusted by homosexuals who try to convince people that they are normal - homos are not normal.

How many parents would trust their children to a homosexual for care? Not many, not even the ones who claim to not have any problem with homosexuals.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 17, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > "...priest points the finger and gays and lesbians and calls us perverts...Pedophilia has nothing to do with homosexuality..."
> ...



Just saying it is, doesn't make it so. Catholics are quite perverted to.


----------



## YWN666 (May 18, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > "...priest points the finger and gays and lesbians and calls us perverts...Pedophilia has nothing to do with homosexuality..."
> ...



I'd rather leave my kids in the care of a homosexual than an ignorant bigot like you.


----------



## Yukon (May 18, 2009)

YWN,

Do you leave your children under the care of a homosexual?


----------



## YWN666 (May 18, 2009)

Yukon said:


> YWN,
> 
> Do you leave your children under the care of a homosexual?



My kids are not of the age where they need to be watched.  If they were, I would.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Yukon said:


> YWN,
> 
> Do you leave your children under the care of a homosexual?



What, are you jealous thinking that since they are with someone who is more interested in adults that they aren't going to be fucked up like those you use to work with? I know, to you it's a wasted chance huh?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



The gay agenda is simple, they force people through intimidation to accept their lifestyle as normal and label anyone with even the slightest opposition to them as homophobic bigots and hatemongers. Overall, their agenda is to make their vile, sinful and disgusting lifestyle seem normal in order to make it more acceptable. They've failed with actually proving their   lifestyle as normal but they've succeeded in making people think they have.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



Well, it's better than your agenda still: kill everyone who is different from you.


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...


Could you be more specific on the ways you believe they force people or intimidate people?


----------



## YWN666 (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



Sounds like you're trying to intimidate people into accepting your lifestyle of ignorance and stupidity as normal.  Yeah, good luck with that, asshole.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The Bass doesn't and hasn't advocated killing anyone you dumb stupid troll, care to post the specifics of when and where the Bass has advocated any such things?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The bass lays the Word of God out there, if people accept it and believe and do God's will a reward awaits them, if they do not a reward still awaits them, but they won't like it. Its their choice.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Just because we are lucky enough to have laws preventing you from actually doing it, doesn't mean that your true desires are that well hidden ...


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2009)

I didn't think you'd answer my question, Bass.

You're full of shit.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Go to SF for Pride. All your questions will be answered.  

I got no problems with gay folks. I don't even really have a problem with "what they do in public," but you aren't going to win any arguments going down that road brother.

From the pics I saw on someone's Flickr account recently, there isn't much they don't do in public. Perhaps it is confined to one time a year though. Don't know. Like I said, I don't have a problem with it, but you need to change your argument.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

Yukon said:


> YWN,
> 
> Do you leave your children under the care of a homosexual?



Not answering for YWN, but I have on many occasions. Is that to imply that you would have a problem with it?


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



Depends on the area, and when compared to Mardis-Gras in most areas, there is no difference.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

The reason I love Pride Day here and despise Mardis-Gras, Pride Day remains peaceful but has all the pageantry and celebration for everything unique and different, while Mardis-Gras is just a bunch of drunks being excessively sexual (mostly straight people) and extremely violent. When it's a choice between something fun and something violent, fun wins out all the time.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



I can't claim to have been to any real exciting places for mardi gras, so my point of comparison is weak. The pics I saw showed more than a few men walking around either completely naked or fully exposed. There were several pictures of oral sex occurring and at least one where it looked like intercourse was occurring (but at least partially covered so it's hard to say for certain). 

If people do that at mardi gras in Seattle, I know where I'm going next Feb. 

Like I said, I don't really have a problem with it, except in one picture that depicted a few naked guys standing around, there was a little girl in the pic (not with them). I think parents ought to have a little more sense than to take their kids to a distinctly adult celebration.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...




basically you have no proof that the Bass advocates and or has advocated such things, case closed.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I didn't think you'd answer my question, Bass.
> 
> You're full of shit.



Typical liberal response, the bass will pray for you that God will deliver you from your ignorance.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> The reason I love Pride Day here and despise Mardis-Gras, Pride Day remains peaceful but has all the pageantry and celebration for everything unique and different, while Mardis-Gras is just a bunch of drunks being excessively sexual (mostly straight people) and extremely violent. When it's a choice between something fun and something violent, fun wins out all the time.



Had a great time at Pride in DC. Can't say there was any less drinking. I didn't see any violence, but we were on boats not in DuPont Circle or anything.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Meh, we know California is off it's rocker and has been for a long time anyway. I see more nudity during the Naked Bike Ride event that happens here every year to (many other areas have it now as well). There are a few more examples. Sex in public is illegal and should be, there are not enough people (thankfully) who want to see that, but nudity isn't about sex normally, it's just a prerequisite (though not always). To me, the human body is just art, seeing nudity doesn't remind me of sex in any way, but it is fascinating. Picturing how all the muscles work in poetry as they move, like a well tuned machine (for most people). Here, the nudity in the Pride Parade is very tame, even the shirtless women have to put pasties over their nipples.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

To respond to Ravi's question about the "gay agenda".... 

I think that's like asking what does the "Black community" want?

It isn't monolithic. There are various splinters that want various things. It's just like that portion of the "gay community" that was busy outing every famous or semi-famous person they could a few years back. They decided that was the best way to advance their cause. I don't think even a bare majority of gay people thought they were right. Most thought they were down right destructive from what I observed.

Similarly with gay marriage. Some don't want anything if it is called gay marriage. I must be marriage, not civil unions, not anything but marriage, it's all or nothing. For those folks, I think the ultimate goal is to get gay marriage passed and then go after the churches with it. They will start bludgeoning the churches with the same type of rhetoric that clubs that excluded women, Jews and blacks were in the 1960s and 1970s.

For others, I think all they want is for their relationships to be recognized as legitimate human relationships and accorded the same respect in the eyes of society (and the law) as other human relationships. Since gay people are like most people, I would think the second one represents the bulk of the community. The just want not to be disadvantaged. This was driven home in an all too real way while many watched their partners entering hospitals with HIV/AIDS and they were completely left out of the process when some had been in relationships for years. There was no particular reason for it other than the law did not recognize their relationship as having any kind of legitimacy.


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2009)

hmmm...maybe that's what the Bass meant about intimidation. Maybe a more radical group of gays outed him. I can see where that would upset him.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> hmmm...maybe that's what the Bass meant about intimidation. Maybe a more radical group of gays outed him. I can see where that would upset him.




jackass woman, the Bass is not a fag and faggots hardly exist here in the Delta in Mississippi, this area is completely faggot free.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm...maybe that's what the Bass meant about intimidation. Maybe a more radical group of gays outed him. I can see where that would upset him.
> ...



Oh yeah ... sure ... I believe that.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



I've seen too much "scary" nudity to wax too poetic about it.  

I don't really have any problem with PDA/PDS, so long as it isn't in an area that kids are likely to see and maybe few other well chosen rules. But I recognize I'm way far off the charts to the left on these kind of issues. (Yes, I know I just fucked up at least a dozen people's pigeon-holed view of me).


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Pigeon holing sucks, and those damned pigeons don't stay there for long! 

But meh, I give the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise now. I'm off the chart in almost everything, so I understand that. I personally just want total equality, for all, across the board, so long as they are not harming another person but themselves and are informed, I say leave them be.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm...maybe that's what the Bass meant about intimidation. Maybe a more radical group of gays outed him. I can see where that would upset him.
> ...



Bass = Ahmadinejad 

Just like there are no gays in Iran.

That river you're on Bass isn't de Nile, dat's de Mississippi. We know you don't like dicks in your ass, so why do you like your head there?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You'll find no faggots here, they know to keep away from here, we don't want nor need their money and presence, but no one says they can't be here, they simply willfully chose to stay away.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Bass=Betrand Tyrone Rigaud, not some mudslum and Iran isn't even near the Nile jackass, the Nile is in Africa. No faggots are around here in the Delta.


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm...maybe that's what the Bass meant about intimidation. Maybe a more radical group of gays outed him. I can see where that would upset him.
> ...


Well, Bass, if you refuse to answer my question I'm free to guess.

How exactly are gays intimidating you?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Trying to force people to accept their homosexuality, here's an example



Pro-'gay' bullies pick up the pace


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



You live in the Middle East?  It doesn't surprise me that you are Muslim though.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



The Bass lives in the Mississippi Delta, not the Middle East, jackass.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Then there is no way I can possibly believe your lie. Sorry Muslim.


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...


No, you personally. I don't put much credibility in WorldNutDaily, btw...so I not interested in their views.

How exactly are gays intimidating you?


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



You still didn't say why you like your head in your ass.

I know it's difficult, but do try to keep up. I made simple (I thought) joke de Nile (denial. You know, in denial about the gays not being all around you. Vicksburg is totally the new hot spot. Lots of great views, history, cheap real estate. Look at the bright side, your home values are about to go up.) 

The Bass doesn't know this, but my family is greatly responsible for black folks being allowed to vote in Mississippi. You're welcome Bass. I knew you were thanking me about right there. My great, great uncle was the Governor and later US Senator from MS. He was widely criticized for encouraging blacks to vote during the election. So just think, the Bass' great grandpa may have voted for my uncle.

Thanks Bass.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (May 18, 2009)

A thread full of faggots, the Bass is in forbidden territory, you faggots can stick to yourselves


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> A thread full of faggots, the Bass is in forbidden territory, you faggots can stick to yourselves



LOL ... sexually I am WAY purer than you ... yeah.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > A thread full of faggots, the Bass is in forbidden territory, you faggots can stick to yourselves
> ...



Does that mean that you scored really high on the Purity Test?The Unisex, Omnisexual Purity Test


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Damn ... too many questions ...


----------



## YWN666 (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




Your god sounds like a real vindictive prick and they say that people see qualities in their god that they have themselves.


----------



## YWN666 (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




Do you have all of your teeth?


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Ok, I had a little time to kill. 31.2% pure.

I think that means I'm not very pure.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



LOL ... I got half way through it and still had 80% pure. Damn, I'm a prude.


----------



## mattskramer (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



I made a 20.


----------



## Yukon (May 18, 2009)

Im pure.



KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Im pure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right, you're an ex-Catholic priest and I believe you mentioned being married, you are so far fro pure, but then I can't expect honesty from a Canadian ex-Catholic priest.


----------



## Yukon (May 18, 2009)

Honesty is my middle-name. I live as our Pope dictates - in a state of grace, trying to be like Him. 

Hail Mary full of Grace.....................


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Honesty is my middle-name. I live as our Pope dictates - in a state of grace, trying to be like Him.
> 
> Hail Mary full of Grace.....................



LOL ... yeah sure, with all the lying and cheating in the church you got to ... sure. Let me guess, the priests didn't actually molest all those alter boys like you?


----------



## Yukon (May 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> LOL ... yeah sure, with all the lying and cheating in the church you got to ... sure. Let me guess, the priests didn't actually molest all those alter boys like you?




..............pathetic, pitiful, and sad.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Yukon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ... yeah sure, with all the lying and cheating in the church you got to ... sure. Let me guess, the priests didn't actually molest all those alter boys like you?
> ...



How? Your pope has always denied it, even though we know it happened. That's not honesty, and if that's what you consider honesty then you are not honest.


----------



## Yurt (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm...maybe that's what the Bass meant about intimidation. Maybe a more radical group of gays outed him. I can see where that would upset him.
> ...



did you check all your closets?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals are sick perversions. However, our Lord has sent His plague onto them and they shall perish and be cast into the firey pits of hell for all of eternity. There will be weeping and knashing of teeth and they will feel endless pain for they have mocked His law and He will judge them. Our Pope the Holy Father in Rome has told his faithful servants of His revelation.
> ...



You mean the way some people who shall remain nameless are hyper-aware of sin among a very small handful - relatively speaking - of religious people, and don't have a word to say in outrage about the same sins in people they themselves perhaps feel more affiliated with?  

And what is your point, exactly?  Is the fact that ministers are human and prone to sin supposed to make people shy away from condemning sin?  Are they expected to find it less wrong or something?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > The Dutch are a cowardly, sex crazed, drug addicted society. Sad but true. I pray fior them all the time at Mass.
> ...



Do you also pray for the many, many more public school students who get molested by the teachers THEY are supposed to trust?  Or do we only notice sin among those who are religious?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Oh, I love it.   Some molestations are worse than others because it's those damned Christians doing it.  Good excuse for a little selective outrage and tarring and feathering all religious people with one broad brush, I guess.

It especially irks me when someone who claims to care about the molestation of children only points fingers at priests, and actually tries to give a pass to other molesters.


----------



## mattskramer (May 19, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Molestation is molestation and it wrong.  Yet, when people put their trust in priests who end up molesting them, I think that it should be condemned that much more.   Molestation and hypocrisy is more than molestation.


----------



## YWN666 (May 20, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Honesty is my middle-name. I live as our Pope dictates - in a state of grace, trying to be like Him.
> 
> Hail Mary full of Grace.....................



After reading your posts, I can understand why you're an EX-priest.  Not a voluntary move on your part, I bet.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 20, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > Honesty is my middle-name. I live as our Pope dictates - in a state of grace, trying to be like Him.
> ...



Oh Yukon is a kid toucher? That explains a lot.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 21, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



No, it really isn't.  I can assure you that a child molested by a trusted adult isn't drawing a lot of distinctions about WHY he trusted that adult.  He's every bit as traumatized, and if you can find me any psychiatric study saying otherwise, I'd like to see it.

As for the "all time, worst-ever" crime of hypocrisy, you think it's somehow less hypocritical to say you're a good person who cares about children and therefore became a teacher, or a scoutmaster, or a parent, and then molesting them?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 31, 2012)

*Dems move to include gay marriage support in official party platform*​
Published July 30, 2012


Democrats are moving, for the first time, to include support for same-sex marriage in the official party platform at their national convention. 

The decision comes after President Obama became the first sitting U.S. president to voice support for gay marriage, and as party officials try to build the anticipation ahead of the convention set for early September in Charlotte, N.C. 

Sources told Fox News that the Democrats' platform drafting committee voted unanimously to include the language backing same-sex marriage at a meeting in Minneapolis over the weekend. The next step would be for the full platform committee to take it up in Detroit next month. From there, the plank would go to convention delegates in Charlotte.

---Read more: Dems move to include gay marriage support in official party platform | Fox News


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



There is no gay agenda, but the homophobes would like you to think it means that gay people want to force you to be gay. Or something.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 31, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



Disingenuous and diversionary.  You don't have advocacy groups and spokespeople if you don't have an agenda.  And you don't use the word "homophobe" unless you're an intolerant bigot trying to project onto others.


----------



## Toro (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Political Junky (Jul 31, 2012)

The Homosexual Agenda

jhaungs@us.oracle.com (Jim Haungs)
(chuckle, forwarded)
I know that many of you have heard Pat Robertson, Jerry Fallwell and others speak of the "Homosexual Agenda," but no one has ever seen a copy of it.

Well, I have finally obtained a copy directly from the Head Homosexual.

It follows below:

    6:00 am  Gym 
    8:00 am  Breakfast (oatmeal and egg whites) 
    9:00 am  Hair appointment 
   10:00 am  Shopping 
   12:00 PM  Brunch 

    2:00 PM 
     1) Assume complete control of the U.S. Federal, State and Local 
     Governments as well as all other national governments, 
     2) Recruit all straight youngsters to our debauched lifestyle, 
     3) Destroy all healthy heterosexual marriages, 
     4) Replace all school counselors in grades K-12 with agents of Colombian 
     and Jamaican drug cartels, 
     5) Establish planetary chain of "homo breeding gulags" where over-medicated 
     imprisoned straight women are turned into artificially impregnated baby 
     factories to produce prepubescent love slaves for our devotedly 
     pederastic gay leadership, 
     6) bulldoze all houses of worship, and 
     7) Secure total control of the INTERNET and all mass media for the 
     exclusive use of child pornographers. 


    2:30 PM   Get forty winks of beauty rest to prevent facial wrinkles from 
     stress of world conquest 
    4:00 PM  Cocktails 
    6:00 PM  Light Dinner (soup, salad, with Chardonnay) 
    8:00 PM  Theater 
   11:00 PM  Bed (du jour)?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 31, 2012)

According to early gay rights activist, Michael Swift, it is here.


Michael Swift
First Published in Gay Community News, Feb. 15-21, 1987

(From the Congressional Record, with preface restored [restored preface in blue])

This essay is an outré, madness, a tragic, cruel fantasy, an eruption of inner rage, on how the oppressed desperately dream of being the oppressor.

We shall sodomize your sons, emblems of your feeble masculinity, of your shallow dreams and vulgar lies. We shall seduce them in your schools, in your dormitories, in your gymnasiums, in your locker rooms, in your sports arenas, in your seminaries, in your youth groups, in your movie theater bathrooms, in your army bunkhouses, in your truck stops, in your all male clubs, in your houses of Congress, wherever men are with men together. Your sons shall become our minions and do our bidding. They will be recast in our image. They will come to crave and adore us.

Women, you cry for freedom. You say you are no longer satisfied with men; they make you unhappy. We, connoisseurs of the masculine face, the masculine physique, shall take your men from you then. We will amuse them; we will instruct them; we will embrace them when they weep. Women, you say you wish to live with each other instead of with men. Then go and be with each other. We shall give your men pleasures they have never known because we are foremost men too, and only one man knows how to truly please another man; only one man can understand the depth and feeling, the mind and body of another man.

All laws banning homosexual activity will be revoked. Instead, legislation shall be passed which engenders love between men.

All homosexuals must stand together as brothers; we must be united artistically, philosophically, socially, politically and financially. We will triumph only when we present a common face to the vicious heterosexual enemy.

If you dare to cry faggot, fairy, queer, at us, we will stab you in your cowardly hearts and defile your dead, puny bodies.

We shall write poems of the love between men; we shall stage plays in which man openly caresses man; we shall make films about the love between heroic men which will replace the cheap, superficial, sentimental, insipid, juvenile, heterosexual infatuations presently dominating your cinema screens. We shall sculpt statues of beautiful young men, of bold athletes which will be placed in your parks, your squares, your plazas. The museums of the world will be filled only with paintings of graceful, naked lads.

Our writers and artists will make love between men fashionable and de rigueur, and we will succeed because we are adept at setting styles. We will eliminate heterosexual liaisons through usage of the devices of wit and ridicule, devices which we are skilled in employing.

We will unmask the powerful homosexuals who masquerade as heterosexuals. You will be shocked and frightened when you find that your presidents and their sons, your industrialists, your senators, your mayors, your generals, your athletes, your film stars, your television personalities, your civic leaders, your priests are not the safe, familiar, bourgeois, heterosexual figures you assumed them to be. We are everywhere; we have infiltrated your ranks. Be careful when you speak of homosexuals because we are always among you; we may be sitting across the desk from you; we may be sleeping in the same bed with you.

There will be no compromises. We are not middle-class weaklings. Highly intelligent, we are the natural aristocrats of the human race, and steely-minded aristocrats never settle for less. Those who oppose us will be exiled.

We shall raise vast private armies, as Mishima did, to defeat you. We shall conquer the world because warriors inspired by and banded together by homosexual love and honor are invincible as were the ancient Greek soldiers.

The family unit-spawning ground of lies, betrayals, mediocrity, hypocrisy and violence--will be abolished. The family unit, which only dampens imagination and curbs free will, must be eliminated. Perfect boys will be conceived and grown in the genetic laboratory. They will be bonded together in communal setting, under the control and instruction of homosexual savants.

All churches who condemn us will be closed. Our only gods are handsome young men. We adhere to a cult of beauty, moral and esthetic. All that is ugly and vulgar and banal will be annihilated. Since we are alienated from middle-class heterosexual conventions, we are free to live our lives according to the dictates of the pure imagination. For us too much is not enough.

The exquisite society to emerge will be governed by an elite comprised of gay poets. One of the major requirements for a position of power in the new society of homoeroticism will be indulgence in the Greek passion. Any man contaminated with heterosexual lust will be automatically barred from a position of influence. All males who insist on remaining stupidly heterosexual will be tried in homosexual courts of justice and will become invisible men.

We shall rewrite history, history filled and debased with your heterosexual lies and distortions. We shall portray the homosexuality of the great leaders and thinkers who have shaped the world. We will demonstrate that homosexuality and intelligence and imagination are inextricably linked, and that homosexuality is a requirement for true nobility, true beauty in a man.

We shall be victorious because we are fueled with the ferocious bitterness of the oppressed who have been forced to play seemingly bit parts in your dumb, heterosexual shows throughout the ages. We too are capable of firing guns and manning the barricades of the ultimate revolution.

Tremble, hetero swine, when we appear before you without our masks.


----------



## mememe (Jul 31, 2012)

"What is a gay agenda?" is a wrong question.

A question that should be asked is: "What is a liberal agenda?" -- since promotion of pederasty is one of its policies.

And an answer is very simple: ALL liberal policies work on destruction of TRADITIONAL society and empowerment of a "few chosen" (elite) to rule disenfranchised colony of humans who would not be able to challenge the power of the elite.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 31, 2012)

Sky Dancer said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Pedophilia has nothing to do with poofterism.   Except when a priest diddles a young boy.  And then the two are pretty closely linked, by virtue of the illegal homosexual act.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Jul 31, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



Outstanding example of part of the gay agenda, that being the incessant attempts to marginalize and ultimately silence everyone with an opposing point of view. 
But then again that could be said of liberals' approach to just about every controversial issue they attempt to argue. 
If gays want to simulate sex acts in the streets, as is often done in their "pride" festivals, is it truly those who find such things disgusting who have the issues?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 31, 2012)

Islam and the LGBT may have some common ground now...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/237521-sodomy-for-the-sake-of-islam.html


----------



## IGetItAlready (Jul 31, 2012)

Toro said:


>



So where does brainwashing kids come into play in convincing everyone to mind their own business?
I so WISH gays were about people minding their own business. They could start by keeping THEIR own business to themselves.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 31, 2012)

*The Gay Agenda*

by CLINTON FEIN

INTRODUCTION 
How many of you haven&#8217;t heard of the &#8220;Gay Agenda&#8221; or &#8220;Radical Homosexual Agenda&#8221;? 

Although many claim there isn't one, here it is, the new, improved radical, homosexual agenda for *2005*. A roadmap, if you will, towards destroying nuclear families, and reshaping society to the point that if your son isn&#8217;t blowing his professor, don&#8217;t expect any graduation ceremonies. 

For all the fear-mongering pigs that use religion to marginalize, humiliate, electrocute and murder others, may this new Gay Agenda permeate your worst nightmares. Yes, Focus on the Family, Traditional Values Coalition, Concerned Women for America, American Family Association, Family Research Council, Eagle Forum, Alliance Defense Fund, Chrisitian Coaltion, Morality in the Media and all you other assholes, this means you. 

---
The Gay Agenda


----------



## mememe (Jul 31, 2012)

Pederasty, Liberasty, Tolerasty are but small parts of one big liberal agenda!

I don't know about US, but In UK "sex education" starts at the age of 4. Children learn of "normality" of broken and unconventional families where mama used to be a dad, but had an operation so your dad gave birth to you while your mum is really your dad... 

By the age of 13 they are educated on different ways of having sex and feel pressured to try it out thus UK has the highest rate of underage pregnancy and sexually transmited results of education in tolerance and values. In turn it results in *ever increasing numbers of children with damaged psyche who can not make sense of the world where nothing is as it seems and what feels wrong is forced upon you as right, perversions are presented as norm and what feels normal -- as shameful; growing up these children can't function in the society or build a functional family; and since family is an essential basic unit of every functioning society, it's distruction leads to the distruction of the society... *which is what is really threatening the increasingly tolerant West.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Aug 7, 2012)

Flaylo said best, gays want acceptance, not tolerance.


----------



## eots (Aug 7, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



the gays want to engage in anal sex with each other and for all the rest of us to engage in some form of deviant sex so they wont feel ashamed...then take it all and paraded it down main street for the families and kids !!!...


----------



## whitehall (Aug 7, 2012)

The US is the most tolerant Nation in the world and yet sissies will continue to whine as long as someone listens. The gay agenda dream centers around government mandated forced acceptance of an abhorrent life style. 90% of pedophiles are male and 98% of pedophiles who prey on boys are homosexual. As long as the party of no family values continues to pander to it's radical base and try to force Americans to offer their kids as a hunting ground for monsters it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## CarlS85 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



As a gay person, who happens to be a Conservative Libertarian I can tell you that the gay agenda depends on who you ask that happens to be gay. My personal agenda in life is to get up in the morning and live my day to the fullest. Love the people I have in my life. Be the best partner to my partner that I can be. And then end my day with a smile on my face as I close my eyes and know that at least in my world all is well. That's my personal agenda, and it comes from a gay man. 

As to gay marriage, sex education and all that, I don't believe marriage should have a damn thing to do with the government one way or the other. I do think a civil union should be available to any and everyone who wants one, to include all of the special rights and privileges it entails, without discrimination of any kind towards any two consenting adults. Sex education should be all inclusive because it isn't just straight children attending the classes and the gay students also need to be kept informed to keep them safe. 

With that said I think sex ed should be totally voluntary on behalf of the parents. If a parent wants to handle the issue, or allow their child to continue on in ignorance that should be their right. Who are we to tell someone they can't raise their child in ignorance of how the real world works? We don't tell them they can't raise them religious, so to me it's the same thing. But if the school is going to teach sex education then it needs to be all inclusive and as informative as possible in relation to the age of the children being taught. 

Equality and discrimination are two things that are very important. Without equality for all citizens of the United States the entire social project begun by our fore fathers was for naught and has failed miserably in my opinion. We might as well not have even had a war for our independence if all we were going to do was continue to try to discriminate and treat people as less than equal just because they were different. We are all human beings, we all deserve the same amount of respect and consideration, we are all equals under the law and it should always be thus. 

As for discrimination, I as a gay man have very rarely, as a matter of fact only once, been discriminated against in a way that would directly affect me. That was by a conservative Christian woman who fired me because she didn't agree with my sexual orientation. I got another job at the same place less than two days later so I didn't really care. When it comes to the private sector if someone wants to discriminate let them, they loose someone who might have been a damn good worker, or a damn good client or customer, and someone else gains them. Guess who looses in that equation. 

Last but not least, public displays of affection from anyone should be kept to a minimum. It is unseemly for people to be seen in overt displays of affection in public places, be they gay or straight. Holding hands is one thing, even a hug and a light kiss is acceptable, but when you start making out or getting gross with it, you should be stopped. Simple as that. Respect is a great thing that more people really need to have. If a couple wants to simply kiss lightly, or hold hands, and you disagree then I'm sorry to say you are a very closed minded and unhappy person. With that logic you yourself should not be doing these things because to others it might be equally as disgusting as it is to you. But I digress.

In any case, that's my two cents towards the OP and the little bit of the thread that I did read.


----------



## techieny (Aug 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



The gay agenda is an effort to improve fabrics used in the White House!!!


----------



## jillian (Aug 10, 2012)

techieny said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



well, good for them.


----------



## jillian (Aug 10, 2012)

CarlS85 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> ...



just to wade through that... let me get this straight, you think unless someone is relgious (gay issue aside) that they shouldn't be married?

that doesn't comport with history.... or the right to equal protection


----------



## CarlS85 (Aug 10, 2012)

jillian said:


> just to wade through that... let me get this straight, you think unless someone is relgious (gay issue aside) that they shouldn't be married?
> 
> that doesn't comport with history.... or the right to equal protection



That is a very good point, and I apologize for having phrased that the way I did. I was wrong. I am not a religious person so I consider marriage as a religious issue I have no interest in. I base that on the fact that the majority of the people I know who are married are religious. I allowed that to cloud my judgement when posting that. It is untrue and also insulting to those who are non-religious and married.

As a non-religious person I guess what I should say is this. I wish to see a totally legalistic approach be brought to this to grant the status of domestic partnership to all who wish to have it without a religious consideration or one towards their sexuality.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 23, 2012)

Lady Gaga&#8217;s Born this Way Foundation is telling kids they were born homosexual but social study stats show many kids are *recruited by aggressive homosexual adults*. 

Office Depot has pledged $1 million to help Lady Gaga&#8217;s Born this Way Foundation convince young teens and children the bravest thing they can do is proclaim that they&#8217;re gay.  However, sociological studies report that a very large number of male teens and older boys are introduced to the homosexual lifestyle by aggressive homosexual adults.












cum drunk


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 8, 2012)

*The Gay-Activist Science Deniers*

September 4, 2012 
by J. Matt Barber

Woe to any scientist with an interest in objectively researching and reporting on LGBT-related issues. If your findings fail the lefts socio-political butterflies-and-rainbows litmus test, the progressive establishment will try to destroy you  guaranteed. Thus, on these matters, honest scientific inquiry will require courage.

Kansas State University, July 2010: Family Studies professor Dr. Walter Schumm releases the most comprehensive study to date on the effects of homosexual parenting. Published in the Journal of Biosocial Science, the study determined, among other things:

Children raised in gay households are up to 12 times more likely to self-identify as gay;
Of those in their 20s  presumably after theyd been able to work out any adolescent confusion or experimentation  58 percent of the children of lesbians called themselves gay, and 33 percent of the children of gay men called themselves gay. (Contrast these rates with current studies indicating that around 3 percent of the general population is homosexual.)
Just before the research was released, AOL News reported, Schumm says it shouldnt have taken until 2010 to do the meta-analysis. Too often his colleagues impose liberal or progressive political interpretations on their studies, which inhibit further inquiry. Its kind of sad, he said.

Sad, yes, but its also by design. I just want to know the truth about something, he confessed. Unfortunately, there are many with an extreme socio-political agenda who depend entirely upon suppressing the truth.

---

The


----------



## Noomi (Sep 8, 2012)

whitehall said:


> The US is the most tolerant Nation in the world and yet sissies will continue to whine as long as someone listens. The gay agenda dream centers around government mandated forced acceptance of an abhorrent life style. 90% of pedophiles are male and 98% of pedophiles who prey on boys are homosexual. As long as the party of no family values continues to pander to it's radical base and try to force Americans to offer their kids as a hunting ground for monsters it ain't gonna happen.



There are so many lies in that post I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 8, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> Lady Gagas Born this Way Foundation is telling kids they were born homosexual but social study stats show many kids are *recruited by aggressive homosexual adults*.
> 
> Office Depot has pledged $1 million to help Lady Gagas Born this Way Foundation convince young teens and children the bravest thing they can do is proclaim that theyre gay.  However, sociological studies report that a very large number of male teens and older boys are introduced to the homosexual lifestyle by aggressive homosexual adults.



Florida Family? Let me guess, they are a Christian group, opposed to homosexuality? Must be why they claiming that kids are forced into homosexuality by adults.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 8, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *The &#8216;Gay&#8217;-Activist Science Deniers*
> 
> September 4, 2012
> by J. Matt Barber
> ...



Walter Schumm testified during the proceedings concerning Florida&#8217;s law banning homosexuals from adopting. 

Schumm&#8217;s testimony was utterly without merit: 



> Dr. Schumm is not a psychologist, a summary of his testimony is  included in this section because he conducted a methodological analysis of the works of psychologists on homosexual parenting.  When reanalyzing studies on outcomes of children raised by gay parents, he found some differences in outcomes as a factor of parental sexual orientation where the original researchers reported no differences (the null hypothesis).  He suggests that his reanalysis, mostly unpublished should be accepted over the analyses of well respected researchers in peer reviewed journals.  *Dr. Schumm admitted that he applies statistical standards that depart from conventions in the field.  In fact, Dr. Cochran and Dr. Lamb testified that Dr. Schumm&#8217;s statistical reanalysis contained a number of fundamental errors. * Dr. Schumm ultimately concluded that based on his reanalysis of the data, there  are statistically significant differences between children of gay and lesbian parents as compared to children of  heterosexual parents. * Dr. Schumm understands that much of the scientific community disagrees with his conclusions and concedes to the possibility that some gay parents may be beneficial to some children.*
> 
> The testimony of Dr. Schumm does not support the blanket prohibition on
> homosexual adoption.  Dr. Schumm&#8217;s conclusion was that such decisions should be made on a case-by-case basis.*  Further, the trial court was entitled to accept the testimony of Dr. Cochran and Dr. Lamb that Dr. Schumm&#8217;s statistical re-analyses contained fundamental statistical errors.*
> ...


So much for Walter Schumm. 

The ban on gays adopting in Florida was struck down by the court.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 8, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I hear about the gay agenda all the time but I've never known exactly what it is. It seems to mean that gays wish to force everyone to be gay, disband religion and even bludgeon people to death.
> 
> I have a hard time believing any of that is true and I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what the gay agenda actually is.



For a growing minority of gays that is exactly the agenda (maybe not so much the blugeoning people to death part).

The gay agenda is more and more about compelling us to give them what they deem to be rights based upon your sexual preferences. It doesn't matter if the greater good is served; it's about their so-called rights.

And more and more, anybody that defies them in any capacity; is a bigot. Apparently, they granted Obama a waiver for four years though.

And, the gay agenda is being promoted in the schools. And if someone doesn't do that, then we'll actually see that tenure doesn't mean anything if you're engaged in so-called hate speech.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Sep 8, 2012)

Who cares about the "greater good," really?  Why do alleged conservatives buy into such collectivist nonsense?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 8, 2012)

Oscar Wao said:


> Who cares about the "greater good," really?  Why do alleged conservatives buy into such collectivist nonsense?



Oh__ the greater good only applies when you want to tax the hell out of people. Got it.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 11, 2012)

*Homosexuality: Cool to be Gay?*

7/15/11

Sam Dilbeck tells this story: While substitute teaching a few years ago, I noticed two girls surrounded by an entourage of nervous boys. Intrigued, I waited to see if any of the boys would have enough courage to engage the girls. Finally a few of the boys did. They talked for a few minutes with a lot of awkward grins, hushed giggles, and hair twisting. I listened to their discussion and was appalled. The girls were trying to convince the boys that they were lesbians, not because they were, but because it was cool. That was in 1997, the year Ellen came out as the first openly gay lead character on primetime television. 

Now, over a decade later, the influence of the homosexual agenda on American (and global) culture cannot be ignored. As the homosexual lifestyle gains acceptance, how should Christians react?

Overhauling Straight America

A decade before those sixth grade girls played chic lesbians, Marshall Kirk and Hunter Madsen outlined a strategic plan to change Americas perception of the homosexual lifestyle. The first order of business is the desensitization of the American public concerning gays and gay rightsYou can forget about trying to persuade the masses that homosexuality is a good thing. But if you can get them to think that it is just another thing with a shrug of their shoulders, then you battle for legal and social rights are virtually won. (Kirk and Pill The Overhauling of Straight America 1987)

The Kirk-Madsen strategy contains six steps for normalizing homoseluality.

1. Talk about gay and gayness as loudly and often as possible.
2.Portray gays as victims, not aggressive challengers.
3.Seek to give protectors of homosexuality a just cause.
4.Control the image of homosexuals and make them look good.
5.Make opponents of homosexual activity look bad.
6.Raise money for their homosexual overhaul. They estimate that 10-15 million practicing homosexuals could raise a war chest of $20-30 illsion. Their plan also advocates soliciting funds from individuals and corporations that are sympathetic to the homosexual agenda.

TROY HAS FALLEN:
---
Cool to be gay? | Beattie Road church of Christ beattieroad.net


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 13, 2012)

Magicbaby said:


> This is all very new to me and this article really opened my eyes.Thanks for sharing with us your wisdom.
> Geode cabochons beads, different shapes and sizes, sale by per piece.



Hey Advertising spammer, you know their going to make you go poof...


----------



## Sinusitis (Sep 21, 2012)

Homosexual agenda (or gay agenda) is a term originated by some conservative Christians in the United States to describe the advocacy of cultural acceptance and normalization of non-heterosexual orientations and relationships.The term is applied to efforts to change government policies and laws on LGBT issues, as well as non-governmental campaigns and individual actions that increase visibility and cultural acceptance of LGBT people, relationships, and identities.The term has also been used by some social conservatives to describe alleged goals of LGBT rights activists, such as 'recruiting' heterosexuals into what they term a 'homosexual lifestyle'.
From wikipedia


----------



## eots (Sep 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fYCh-7O5c4]Honey Boo Boo Child - Everyone&#39;s a Little Gay Auto-Tune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 28, 2012)

eots said:


> Honey Boo Boo Child - Everyone's a Little Gay Auto-Tune - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoicvgAxyg4]i am gay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 11, 2013)

*Lady Gaga takes youth foundation on the road*

Dec 20, 2012 

NEW YORK (AP) &#8212; Lady Gaga is taking her Born This Way Foundation on the road.

The singer announced Thursday that the Born Brave Bus Tour will tailgate outside her upcoming U.S. concerts and provide a space for 13- to 25-year-olds to learn more about local resources on anti-bullying, suicide prevention and mental health services.

Her foundation focuses on youth empowerment and self-confidence.

...


Lady Gaga takes youth foundation on the road - Yahoo! Music


----------



## novasteve (Jan 12, 2013)

It's actually a liberal, feminist gay combo agenda. Their next phase after gay marriage is legal everywhere is to make a gender free society, with the HUGE exception of retaining gender when it comes to special privileges for women.

It's actually kind of funny how much hard core traditional feminists HATE transgendered "women".


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2013)

novasteve said:


> It's actually a liberal, feminist gay combo agenda. Their next phase after gay marriage is legal everywhere is to make a gender free society, with the HUGE exception of retaining gender when it comes to special privileges for women.
> 
> It's actually kind of funny how much hard core traditional feminists HATE transgendered "women".



We are going to start by taking away your bible, and making you a gay woman. 
We will also make you watch Logo all day long while giving foot rubs to
RuPaul.


----------



## del (Jan 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a liberal, feminist gay combo agenda. Their next phase after gay marriage is legal everywhere is to make a gender free society, with the HUGE exception of retaining gender when it comes to special privileges for women.
> ...



sign me up


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2013)

del said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



I just need your credit card info.


----------



## del (Jan 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



i'll pm it to you

i can use the sky miles, too


----------



## Luissa (Jan 12, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 16, 2013)

Luissa said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a liberal, feminist gay combo agenda. Their next phase after gay marriage is legal everywhere is to make a gender free society, with the HUGE exception of retaining gender when it comes to special privileges for women.
> ...


----------

